# Wild bay?



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

Whoa. o . o


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I second the woah. Shes beautiful!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol thank you! I'm obsessed. I can't get her until mid-end July and I'm absolutely ready to start walking the 500 miles to get her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

She definitely is a gorgeous horse!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

What are you going to do with all that beauty?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not wild bay. The tail is possibly gluestra plume.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think wild bay, either- the black extends too high up, over her hocks and knees. Wild bay stops at the pastern. The tail looks like it could be gulastra plume. I'm not thinking silver since the mane doesn't appear to be affected at all, and IIRC thoroughbreds are not known to carry the silver gene.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

She's awesome huh  I'm so excited about her! She is super duper athletic too.

Thanks for the replies! I just wondered because her black seems so incomplete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I put a third vote in for "Whoa".....:lol:

Stunning, I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

That was my first reaction too! I was looking at horses for sale just scrolling scrolling scrolling.. "Hm, that's a cute bay.... WHOA!" Lol I had to fight off other buyers too but I snatched her up!

We call her "Otter" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd say she could possibly be wild bay. This "wild bay stops at the pasterns," sure when it does we say 100% its wild bay, but we don't have a genetic test for it so how can we say 100% its not?

His points are definitely not full like a normal bays are. And really look at brown. They can go anywhere from looking almost identical to a bay, to looking almost black. How can we say that wild bay 100% looks like X every single time?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So this horse is a bay then with the plume tail?


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction to get a test done?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lx3 said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction to get a test done?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is currently no test for wild bay at all.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh! How does testing work? Is there not like a general "what color is my horse" test or do you just test for specific genes?

**edit.. Did some quick googling.. I figured it out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You test for specific genes


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep, should have just googled it lol thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think not wild bay as well, with a galustra plume. Gorgeous horse!!! What are you plans with her if you don't mind my curiousity .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful mare.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Peppy, we're going to get dressage down really well and then go into eventing  I'm sure we'll do some jumpers as well, just a bit of everything 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice! She should make a nice prospect for that. Make sure you have good supportive boots or wraps for those long TB pasterns. She is a stunning horse she'll be lovely when your exhibition her .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

You sure found a pretty horse! She looks very nice!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

First, I'll be another one to say that your mare is lovely! The white in her tail is really striking, and I think that Otter really suits her!

So, is wild bay something genetically distinct from your average bay? I think that my boy is a wild bay (his coloration is quite light, and he has very little black on his front legs/ no black on his back legs though there are white socks), but no one has really been able to give me a real definition of what a "wild bay" is. I guess bay is more complex than I originally thought...

Really not trying to steal your thread, but I'm curious. Here are a couple of pictures that illustrate his coloring. For what it's worth, his mom was a palomino and his dad either a buckskin or grulla. They are from shortly after I got him 7 years ago, but it's the first ones I found on my photobucket!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oooh, I love him! Definitely looks wild bay to me, but we'll let the color gurus answer


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

WOW! What a gorgeous mare! I love everything about her! Congratulations, can't wait to see more photos when you get her home!


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you! I jut got an AWESOME deal on transport, unfortunately it puts me back until the 24th to get her, but I can't even complain 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Doesn't a wild bay have brown mixed in the black in the mane and tail? They almost look like a chestnut except for the dark lower legs, right? What about a light nose?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

AFAIK wild bay is pretty much the same as regular bay, but with the black on the legs stopping at the pastern.

This is what is usually considered wild bay:

















A light nose would be caused by the additional presence of the pangare gene:









ETA- A lot of it is still speculation, of course, since the wild bay gene hasn't been isolated, so you can't point to any horse and say with 100% certainty that it is or is not wild bay.


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are current pictures. I feel like she looks wild bay


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Still disagree that she is wild bay just has really light points
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's not wild bay IMPO either. The points are lighter but they aren't low enough/little enough to be wild bay.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have no idea on colour but she is gorgeous!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I had no idea that there were different colors of bay that were actually classified. Silly me. I think I'm the fifth WHOA! She is beautiful. What are you ladies going to do together?


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, not wild bay in color, maybe wild in temperament and bay on color lol!

Thanks for the compliments, I just think sea the cutest ever so I love it when people agree that she's pretty 

Right now we're in dressage training and have had a few speed bumps but overall she's honest and willing to learn. Eventually we miiiight do eventing... She loves hacking out and has some nice scope for jumping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

